# My new ride



## fish4reds (Mar 14, 2008)

*Not exactly a micro skiff, but here's my new ride....*











http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii305/beccarouse/aquaforce.jpg


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Yay! Looks good!! Cute weiner! ;D


----------



## fish4reds (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, Sophie


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

> ... Cute weiner! ;D


I ain't touch'n this one. :

Congrats and welcome aboard. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Only Sophie. : Nice bote. and dog.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> > ...  Cute weiner!  ;D
> 
> 
> I ain't touch'n this one. :



This could of gone south real quick and realllly bad! 
Welcome aboard, now lets see some fish blood on her!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Lol... I know... I like to take risks... ;D ;D


----------



## fish4reds (Mar 14, 2008)

*We got some blood on her...how's that for the first time out.*


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Great Job [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

Well done mate, nice boat and fish.

Mick


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Lol... I know... I like to take risks...  ;D ;D


You know you can because we are gentleman. If one of the boys said that we all know that this thread would be all over the place by now!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

> > Lol... I know... I like to take risks...  ;D ;D
> 
> 
> You know you can because we are gentleman. If one of the boys said that we all know that this thread would be all over the place by now!



Yes, you guys are... Well most of you anyway... ;D


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> Cute weiner!  ;D


 ;D ;D


----------



## fish4reds (Mar 14, 2008)

*You guys have got to stop talking about my wiener like that!*


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> *You guys have got to stop talking about my wiener like that!*


*Stop showing pictures of your wiener!*


----------

